# Bad day for my town



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Dear friends,

Today was in my town the " Loveparade " event, this is the biggest meeting of techno music and fans of this music in Germany. Since midday we have here 1,4 million spectators and dancers on a area of around 10 hectare. Two hours ago a big bulk panic was happen here. Currently here are 15 people dead, 45 terribly hurt and more than 100 people are hurt. I hear since 2 hours only the sirens of first aid cars and police.
This day was beginning as a day of fun and happiness, now the day ends as a day of mourning and suffering.

May God help the injured people.

Frank


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Our prayers go out to all the families and people involved in such a horrible accident.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hurt people*

May God bless the injured people. They are in our prayers. What caused the panic?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here are more informations in english language.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-10752222


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I was in the tunnel just before it happened.

In remembrance/commemoration.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

It is always very sorry state of affairs if a day of fun and laughter turns into pain and suffering. My thoughts are with the people and their families.


----------

